# Did You Pay the Price?



## newnature (Feb 19, 2017)

Jesus has purchased the entire human race out from the marketplace of sin’s ability to condemn the sinner ever again. Do you see why sin is no longer the issue on the table of God’s justice in this age of grace? It’s no longer the issue in the judicial mind of God who received the payment. In Romans 3:25-26 we find that our magnificent redemption demanded a monumental price. The cost...was the death...and the shed blood...of God’s only begotten son Jesus, (the second Adam - Genesis 3:15). So justification, believing in what Jesus accomplished is a requirement in order to be justified or declared righteous. Who was it that purchased you, the sinner, out of the market place of sin through his shed blood? Did you pay the price to purchase you out of this issue called sins, or did Jesus pay the price? Look at the receipt shown in 1 Timothy 2:6. â€¨

Was God only partially satisfied with the payment Jesus made for sins? Or was God fully satisfied where the payment made by his son for the sins of the world are concerned? When you think of Propitiation, think of payment satisfaction, because propitiation means just that, full satisfaction. Not only did Jesus cry out: “It is finished” from the tree of crucifixion, meaning his death for sins, his payment for sins was being brought to a conclusion, he could make that statement because he had fully accomplished what he had set out to do. Of course, that doesn’t mean that the world Jesus redeemed will accept the Redeemer, or the truth of their redemption for that matter so they can be placed into the Savior, Heaven worthy, at that point. The key word expression in connection with Paul’s teaching on Redemption: It would be delivered through ransom; deliverance through a ransom price, 1 Timothy 2:6.


----------

